# Bought an EGG cookbook



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Here is a pic of the book I bought at a discount store called Ollie's in Chambersburg PA. Great recipes an information, worth the $4 I paid for it! Does anyone else make spaghetti alla Carbonara, it's a raw egg spaghetti sauce which in Italy they call it the War Dish, this is because they always had the ingredients to make it during the war. There are many Americanized ways to make it but I find the ethnic way the best. Using eggs, bacon, oil and spaghetti undrained taken out of the pot with a fork while super hot to cook the egg sauce. I can supply my recipe if anyone wants it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who knew there was an egg cookbook?

I've made carbonara that way, once. I just couldn't get past the raw egg part so never made it again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting. The many things you can do with an egg. As raw yolk as I go is a dunky egg for my toast. Yum.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We have an Ollie's here and I love it.Who knew there was an egg cookbook?How many recipes are in it?


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I would say maybe 40. There are some different ones I want to try, great book.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I love carbonara, the egg in it isn't raw at all (I skeeve on over easy eggs lol) but cooked into the cheese by the heat of the pasta. YUM especially if you make it with parmeseano reggiano cheese


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

So nice to here the word sceeve again, you must be Italian? The trick is NOT to stain the pasta, pull it out with a fork from the hot water, this cooks the egg, and you need some water moisture or the dish is to eggy and sticky.


----------

